# RESOLVED Dram timing



## GtL (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ,
Hope someone can help me. 
I'm not that clued up with pc's and stuff but i get by , but i've hit a problem
that i can't solve.
When i am using pc some programmes freeze and i have to re-boot, on re-booting it tells me of a fault before i can continue;

Dram is too tightly so reload timing.
Press any key to continue.

I have 512mb ram and its been ok up until now. i havn't installed any new programmes recently, i have defragged , cleaned hard drive, run anti-virus and spy-ware checks , rolled back to last known good configuration but had no joy in finding a solution.

Cheers GtL


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Gtl,

Go into your BIOS, and load the default settings. That should fix the problem.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/troubleshooting-tips-tricks/127620-enter-bios.html


----------



## GtL (Feb 10, 2007)

*Dram timing*

Hi Matt , 
Did as you said and reset the Bios to its default settings, 
then started using the pc.
I had the internet running and then i tried to convert some video files to dvd
when it froze and i had to reboot, where it gave me the message
Dram is set to tightly so reload timing.
Atb GtL


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go into your BIOS, and go into your Advanced Chipset Menu. Then, post the number it displays for each of the following fields:

CAS Latency (CL)
RAS to CAS Delay (RCD)
RAS Precharge (RP)
Active to Precharge (TRAS)

Also, post what kind of RAM you have, like DDR400 PC3200 for example. Use Everest if you don't know, it will be in the system summary.

Also, try running each stick of RAM separately, and see if it only does this with one.


----------



## GtL (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Matt, 
Heres what it says in the advanced chipset. It doesn't meen much to me.

CL 3 clocks
RCD 3 clocks
Pre charge 3 clocks
Pre charge delay 8 clocks
Burst length 8

I also have 2 DDR400 256mb ram, but i don't know how to run each stick.

Atb GtL


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take out all the sticks but one, and see if the problem exists with the stick you are running. Do this for each stick you have installed. If it only does this with one stick, then that stick is the problem. Your timings look fine for that speed, so unless you have a very large overclock, then one or more of the sticks is faulty and not stable at the standard timings.


----------



## GtL (Feb 10, 2007)

*Dram timing*

Hi Matt, 
I didn't test each stick like you said. A freind told me to try something else before i open up the inside. Go into the advanced chipset features, go into dram timing setting then into configure sdram timing by spd and disable. Then come out and reboot, after reboot go back in and enable it again. Apparently this reloads your dram timing.I've done this and my system seems a lot more stable at the moment. Thought you might like this info for the future, and thanks for all your help over the past week or so.

Atb GtL


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, default by SPD sets the RAM timings to their native manufacturer. Thanks for letting us know and glad you got it sorted. :wink:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad you fixed it. The reason I didn't think to try that option was because the timmings were already at the default values. But that fixed it, and that's what matters. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SalesTech (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Dram timing*



GtL said:


> Hi Matt,
> I didn't test each stick like you said. A freind told me to try something else before i open up the inside. Go into the advanced chipset features, go into dram timing setting then into configure sdram timing by spd and disable. Then come out and reboot, after reboot go back in and enable it again. Apparently this reloads your dram timing.I've done this and my system seems a lot more stable at the moment. Thought you might like this info for the future, and thanks for all your help over the past week or so.
> 
> Atb GtL


Question...does the pc have to completely boot for the sdram timing to take effect.
i can only get to set-up, make the change, f10 save & exit...at this time the pc does not boot completely...black screen...so i hold down power to force off...wait...reboot again into set-up...does not seem to work? any advice?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome
Please start your own thread


----------

